# CSI dark motives language pack



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site and have read the posts for the language problem with the csi dark motives....the link for the language pack when I download it, it is not downloading as an executable...and therefor I can't open it to install. Can someone help me with this as I really like my game but don't know alot of french...lol


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG, designerchic.

Are you refering to the following post?
http://forums.techguy.org/games/806214-solved-csi-dark-motives-french.html

Try this Link instead. It's a direct link to the EXE fix on ubisoft's website.

Save it to the desktop or something. After it downloads, give it a shot, if it still doesn't work let us know.


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

hi derek, and thanks for the welcome! No it's still coming up as a binary file and not an exe...won't let me open it...lol...don't know what's wrong!


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

How odd. What's your OS, and what browser are you using?


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

My OS is Windows Vista...arrggg...hate it...lol, and my browser is the Mozilla Firefox. I have managed to get the executable (256 kb) kinda small but in any event it didn't work either....I don't understand why this isn't working.....Hope you can help.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry I was away for the weekend. It shouldn't make a difference, but you might try downloading it with Internet Explorer. 

The file size looks about right. When I tried downloading it just now, the download lists at 264kb. If you downloaded it, you might try running it as an administrator. (right click the file and choose run as).


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, I did what you said and my game is still in french dialog....is there something that maybe im doing wrong?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

There only 1 possibility I can think of. The patch automatically overwrites the necessary files. When you originally installed the game, was it installed to its default location? If not, then you may need to uninstall the game. Reinstall it in its default location, and then try the patch again.

Otherwise if the steps at ubisoft's website don't work. Then you may have to contact them for further help.


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Derek, I will try what you said but I do have one question, may sound stupid to you but how will I know if it is being installed to its default location?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

When you install the game, it will ask you where you want it installed. Don't change anything just go with all the defaults while installing.


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

ok will do, now here's another question for ya....I have Dracula Origin...installed everything and seems to work fine until you want to start a new game...then I have a blank screen...got any suggestions...lol


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

What kind of video card do you have?


----------



## designerchic (Mar 28, 2009)

It's an ATI Radeon HD 3450 graphics I also have a 9 and 1 reader card


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know much about that game. A google search brought up a patch, but it is for Nvidia cards, I don't know how it would work with an ATI card. 

I would suggest updating your video card driver, and perhaps your DirectX.


----------



## MistyDawn (May 26, 2009)

Hi, 

I was having the same trouble...file wouldn't download as an executable link in Firefox (3) so I used the suggestion here and got it successfully using IE.

But the exe file wouldn't actually do anything when I clicked it, so I had to do the work manually by right-clicking the file and extracting the files to another folder, then placing them in the designated places. For example, CaseText_3.csi would go in C:\Program Files\Ubisoft\369\CSI-Dark Motives\Case_3\Data\CaseText_3.csi

You'll be overwriting each of the files at their respective locations. Good luck to you if you're still trying to solve this.


----------

